# Need a vape!



## Donovan Kelly (10/3/16)

Well.. I bought an ijust 2 and one of my friends dropped it! So the tank broke! Now ive got about R500 to spend and need a vape! ASAP! I need help please.. In vereeniging area! 30 minutes from alberton!


----------



## Greyz (10/3/16)

Check the classifieds bru


----------



## Donovan Kelly (10/3/16)

Maybe know of someone with an ijust battery?


----------



## Cobrali (10/3/16)

Try @KieranD 's shop. www.vapecartel.co.za, his shop is in Meyerton.


----------



## Silver (10/3/16)

Donovan Kelly said:


> Well.. I bought an ijust 2 and one of my friends dropped it! So the tank broke! Now ive got about R500 to spend and need a vape! ASAP! I need help please.. In vereeniging area! 30 minutes from alberton!



Hi @Donovan Kelly i see that VapeCartel has the ijust2 tank for R230
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/commercial-atomizers/products/eleaf-ijust2-atomizer

They have a store in Meyersdal - that might be your best bet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/3/16)

I was assuming it was your tank that broke ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Donovan Kelly (10/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Donovan Kelly i see that VapeCartel has the ijust2 tank for R230
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/commercial-atomizers/products/eleaf-ijust2-atomizer
> 
> They have a store in Meyersdal - that might be your best bet
> ...


I heard i can get a replacement tank? I need that and a battery for 450?


----------



## Cobrali (10/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Donovan Kelly i see that VapeCartel has the ijust2 tank for R230
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/commercial-atomizers/products/eleaf-ijust2-atomizer
> 
> They have a store in Meyersdal - that might be your best bet
> ...



I meant Meyersdal..


----------



## Donovan Kelly (10/3/16)

Donovan Kelly said:


> I heard i can get a replacement tank? I need that and a battery for 450?


Replacement glass i mean!


----------



## Cobrali (10/3/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/ijust2-2600mah-battery
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ories/products/eleaf-ijust2-replacement-glass

And you will have change to spare!


----------



## Silver (10/3/16)

Donovan Kelly said:


> Replacement glass i mean!



I think check out Vaperite for replacement glass. I think they had them. But they are in Eastgate and Bedfordview. The extra distance/delivery charge may just mean its better to get a new tank.

Www.vaperite.co.za


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

Last time I saw eCiggies also have the replacement glass


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/16)

Firstly, don't let people touch ur kit. 
Secondly, damn brother. That sucks.
Hope u come right


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

Yeah I read this and decided NOBODY touches my gear...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (11/3/16)

Hey @Donovan Kelly If you can find a battery I'll be glad to donate a Tron Tank that came off my Evic that I used once.

You can just pay for the shipping?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Donovan Kelly (11/3/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Hey @Donovan Kelly If you can find a battery I'll be glad to donate a Tron Tank that came off my Evic that I used once.
> 
> You can just pay for the shipping?


Hey @NaZa05 i would love that!! Where you from?


----------



## NaZa05 (11/3/16)

Donovan Kelly said:


> Hey @NaZa05 i would love that!! Where you from?



Hey champ, sorry for the delayed response my day at the office got crazy. I did whatsapp you aswell so we will take it from there


----------

